# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 7.7 >  1c 7.7 + Windows 7 64

## kSL

День Добрый!
с 1с не особо имел дел, так что рассчитываю целиком и полностью на вашу помощь =)
Проблема в следующем,  при запуске установщика - ошибка несовместимости с 64битной версией
Что делать и как быть :)
Если просто запустить 1с, перед форматом скинул папку - ошибка загрузки метаданных

----------


## mr.L

Эээ... 
Уважаемый , а вариант что на 64Х битной машине не пойдёт вы расматривали?

----------


## autp1

Установите 1с77 на компе с xp и скопируйте с него из Program Files папку 1Cv77.
Потом просто киньте скопированную папку в Program Files (x86) на Win7.
Потом в BIN находите ярычок и запускаете. При восстановке базы данных через конфигуратор могут возникнуть проблемы с кодировкой, подробно об этом тут

----------


## Zadov

Спасибо! Мне помогло (1С v7.7 на Windows7) :

1. Установите 1с77 на компе с xp и скопируйте с него из Program Files папку 1Cv77.
Потом просто киньте скопированную папку в Program Files (x86) на Win7.

2. выберите в Конфигураторе в меню "Администрирование - Кодовая страница" *Текущую системную установку (в самом низу списка)*, сохраните и перезапустите Предприятие 7.7.

3. Потом в BIN находите ярычок и запускаете.

(файла с именем OrdNoChk.prm не создавал, и языковые стандарты в установках Windows7 - не менял).

По отчётам пробежал - вроде всё на месте... :good:

----------


## autp1

Жаль только, что этим не занимается разработчик, и они по моему вообще сделали ставку на 8 но мне и многим моим коллегам нравится именно 7.7

----------


## akocur

Добрый день! А мне вот это не помогает.




> 1. Установите 1с77 на компе с xp и скопируйте с него из Program Files папку 1Cv77.
> Потом просто киньте скопированную папку в Program Files (x86) на Win7.
> 
> 2. выберите в Конфигураторе в меню "Администрирование - Кодовая страница" Текущую системную установку (в самом низу списка), сохраните и перезапустите Предприятие 7.7.
> 
> 3. Потом в BIN находите ярычок и запускаете.


У меня windows server 2008 r2 (x64). Как установить платформу 1с 7.7  на этой операционной системе?

_Добавлено через 1 час 0 минут 15 секунд_
Вопрос снят. Нужно было отключить DEP.

----------


## rodos

Стал устанавливать 1с 7.7 ( по ссылке с этого ресурса) на другой комп с официальной виндовс 32 битной . Ни одна конфигурация не ставится Пишет ошибка . Попробывал  через ХР тоже не получается. 
Может кто поможет   обьяснит доходчиво что нужно стелать что-бы поставить
И  как перенести  1с бугалтерию (данные и т.д.) с другого компьютера.
Отвечайте если можно в личку Зарание Благодарен

----------


## Разработчик

Для 1С под Win 7 и Vista - одна кодовая страница, а XP - другая.
Для переноса базы из XP в Win 7 и Vista или наоборот делаем следующее:
1. XP Конфигуратор / Меню Администрирование / выгрузить данные.
2. Win 7 Конфигуратор / Меню Администрирование / загрузить данные
 Если пишет ошибку, идем в конфигураторе - Меню Администрирование /  Кодовая страница ИБ 
(В XP - 1251 Русский, украинский и пр.,
 в Win 7 и Vista - Текущая системная установка). 
После этого повторяем загрузку данных.

----------

итв (18.07.2019)

----------


## b_ravil_t

однако разработчик из тебя некудышный. 



> Нужно было отключить DEP.





> файла с именем OrdNoChk.prm не создавал


и зря не создавал,в сети когда полно всяких систем надо читать и искать все и везде.

----------


## Разработчик

Прежде чем ставить ярлыки, внимательно читай вопросы.

----------


## b_ravil_t

Все может быть, но я говорю с того что сам сделал.

----------


## rodos

Как перенести из конфигурации  1с бух в ЗиК справочники и сведения о предприятии  Выгрузка данных через конфигуратор перебила Зик в Бух

----------


## Разработчик

Меню Сервис - Обмен данными - выгрузка данных в конфигурацию "Зарплата и кадры". Если не сработает, то есть стандартная обработка 1С. Называется tranref - осуществляет перенос справочников между конфигурациями.

----------


## mif

> У меня windows server 2008 r2 (x64). Как установить платформу 1с 7.7 на этой операционной системе?
> 
> Добавлено через 1 час 0 минут 15 секунд
> Вопрос снят. Нужно было отключить DEP.


Где его выключить?(DEP)

----------


## Разработчик

Открываем Свойства системы - Дополнительные параметры системы - в пункте Быстродействие нажимаем кнопку Параметры - перходим на вкладку Предотвращение выполнения данных - Либо ставим жирную точку - Включить DEP только для программ и служб Windows, либо добавляем программу 1С (файл 1cv7.exe) к исключениям. При установке на сервер придется повторить для каждого юзера настройку для запуска от имени администратора и то что касается настройки DEP.

----------


## sergooo

> Для 1С под Win 7 и Vista - одна кодовая страница, а XP - другая.
> Для переноса базы из XP в Win 7 и Vista или наоборот делаем следующее:
> 1. XP Конфигуратор / Меню Администрирование / выгрузить данные.
> 2. Win 7 Конфигуратор / Меню Администрирование / загрузить данные
>  Если пишет ошибку, идем в конфигураторе - Меню Администрирование /  Кодовая страница ИБ 
> (В XP - 1251 Русский, украинский и пр.,
>  в Win 7 и Vista - Текущая системная установка). 
> После этого повторяем загрузку данных.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------
доброго дня, скопировал 1с с ХР одного компа ,
 в ВИН 7(64разряный) Х86-другого, при запуске просит базу я указываю ссылку на уже распакованный архив затем просит регистрацию , еще не известно что будет дальше, помогите пожалуйста, заранее примногоблагодарен,можно на мыло troyka78@yandex.ru

----------


## VladMatrix

Если уж поставил х64, так поставь и XP Mode и там юзай 7-ку.
Заставить платформу работать в Win7 или Vista - не проблема. А вот когда у бухов не пойдут отчёты (частень возникают проблемы с кодировкой) или нужно будет перенести/дублировать базу на ХР-шку, тогда будет проблема.
XP Mode - самое надёжное решение! Особенно если учесть то, как "1С" "вынуждает" отказаться от 7.7.

----------


## Разработчик

Ставил XP Mode - жуткие тормоза плюс глюки и вылеты.
Надо ставить VMware Workstation - скорость минимум в 2-3 раза выше и нет сбоев в работе.

----------


## 1c77w7

Непосредственно установить 1С 7.7 на 64 битную систему невозможно. Так пишут везде на всех форумах. Могу заверить вас, что это не так. 1С 7.7 жила, живет и будет жить. Ей не страшны 64 бита.Установлю лицензионную 1С 7.7 на windows 7x64.Пишите на 1c77w7@mail.ru Ничего устанавливать на windows XP, а потом  копировать папки, как пишут везде, с windows XP на ваш новый компьютер с windows 7х64 не нужно. Нужно иметь лицензионную 1с7.7 с ключом! И я вам её установлю точно также как на ХР.

_Добавлено через 32 минуты 6 секунд_



> Как перенести из конфигурации  1с бух в ЗиК справочники и сведения о предприятии  Выгрузка данных через конфигуратор перебила Зик в Бух


Если тема еще актуальна пишите мне на почту 1c77w7@mail.ru

----------


## malerussia

Не работает распаковка файла update в каталог Update при обновлении через интернет с помощью диска ИТС

----------


## jndfkb27

> 2. Win 7 Конфигуратор / Меню Администрирование / загрузить данные
> Если пишет ошибку, идем в конфигураторе - Меню Администрирование / Кодовая страница ИБ


как это повлияет на пользователей в сети у которых хр?

----------


## Разработчик

> как это повлияет на пользователей в сети у которых хр?


Посмотрите тут:
http://otvety.google.ru/otvety/threa...25f1201b9a776f

----------


## gfulk

По опыту могу сказать, что создание файла OrdNoChk.prm в каталоге, откуда Вы запускаете 1С ничем не грозит. Ни разу не слышал о подтвержденных случаях сбоя ИБ. Правда, конечно, регулярный бэкап базы никому не повредит ;)

----------


## Demy50

> Посмотрите тут:
> http://otvety.google.ru/otvety/threa...25f1201b9a776f


Доброго времени суток!
Уточните сылку.
Пожалуйста!

----------


## Разработчик

> Уточните сылку.


Ссылка рабочая (только, что проверил), информация по ссылке верная.
Если что-то не понятно, конкретизируйте вопрос.

----------


## Polis6

платформа встала нормально и запускается (027, SQL 2005) на win 7 64

а вот конфигурация неустанавливается, жму setup она пишет что приложение для х32

Как установить чистую конфигурацию?

----------


## Mechanicuss

Установщики для 7.7 16-битные, на x64 не запускаются принципиально. Ищите 32-битную ОСь, там и запускайте.

----------


## InterActiv

Здравствуйте, подскажите, как обновить конфигугацию на Win7 32. При запуске *setup.exe*, пишется *Программа не запускается!*
Подскажите, как быть?

----------


## Белка.

Добрый день.
Помогите пожалуйста.
Купила ноут, там виндоус 7 стоит. А 1С 7.7 у меня на 25 платформе. На новом ноуте не работает, ругается на кодировку. Все, что описано в этой теме сделала, не помогает. Выгрузить базу на старом компе могу, но нет чистой брабочей базы, чтобы загрузить данные туда.

----------


## AHDRUXA

> Добрый день.
> Помогите пожалуйста.
> Купила ноут, там виндоус 7 стоит. А 1С 7.7 у меня на 25 платформе. На новом ноуте не работает, ругается на кодировку. Все, что описано в этой теме сделала, не помогает. Выгрузить базу на старом компе могу, но нет чистой брабочей базы, чтобы загрузить данные туда.


1. Запускаем конфигуратор
2. Администрирование --> Кодовая страница ИБ -> ставим +текущие ситемные установки.
3. Сохраняем...

Второй способ для тех кто таскает базы с ХР на 7ку
1. Создаем обычный текстовый файл
2. Переименовываем его в OrdNoChk.prm
3. Кидаем в базу
4. Пользуемся на любых виндузах

----------

Белка. (10.04.2013)

----------

